# [VC] LHR Fully Unlocked on RTX 3xxx Series



## maltamonk

*



The developers of NiceHash confirm they have fully unlocked LHR GPUs through its newest QuickMiner software.

Click to expand...

*


> More than a year since LHR cards were first introduced, cryptomining software is now able to benefit from the full potential of NVIDIA RTX 30 LHR GPU. This has been today announced by NiceHash devs.
> 
> The LHR cards were meant to lower the performance of NVIDIA RTX 30 cards for Ethereum and other alternative cryptocoins mining with GPUs by up to 50%. Interestingly, the NVIDIA LHR algorithm was first unlocked by NVIDIA themselves, after the company accidentally published the non-LHR driver. NVIDIA quickly has patched LHR algorithm and released a second version of its RTX 3060 GPU. Since then, all RTX 30 cards have shifted to LHR variants, with an exception to RTX 3090 series.
> 
> NiceHash developers were among the first to unlock 70% of the LHR algorithm. This was achieved in August last year. Therefore, it took 9 more months to discover the LHR lock mechanism and disable it for most SKU. Today, the software unlocks 100% for all RTX 30 cards with LHR except RTX 3050 and RTX 3080 12GB, which might feature a new type of LHR algorithm that was not yet hacked.


Source: NVIDIA GeForce RTX 30 Lite Hash Rate (LHR) has been fully unlocked - VideoCardz.com


----------



## Tobe404

Apparently I picked the right time to buy a 3080 before prices shoot back up again. I mean I hope they don't. But since they keep putting off proof of stake. It wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Seems like Nvidia manipulating to increase the Q2 earning because mining sales are too important to their income.


----------



## Awsan

ZealotKi11er said:


> Seems like Nvidia manipulating to increase the Q2 earning because mining sales are too important to their income.


This
Sounds like a foil hat comment but I actually believe this is what is happening.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Really all the hash limiter did was hurt the gamer who maybe decided to mine on the side or overnight to get some money to buy Steam games.

This limiter did nothing to hurt the big guys running giant data centers or basements full of pallets and pallets of GPUs who still got an ROI in the end. These guys aren't the ones using nicehash.

There's a reason Nvidia got in trouble for misleading their investors at how much direct sales to miners impacted their earnings.

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## maltamonk

Update......LHR now also fully unlock on Linux by NBMiner









NVIDIA LHR cryptomining lock has also been cracked for Linux - VideoCardz.com


NVIDIA LHR unlock now available for Linux NBMiner (NebuMiner) team has also pathed their software that unlocks 100% of mining performance on GeForce RTX 30 GPUs. This follows the report that the NiceHash team has successfully removed the hashrate limiter from NVIDIA cards. NBMiner is now also...




videocardz.com





Very odd to me that 2 separate entities unlocked LHR at basically the same time. Tin foil hat time...Nvidia leaked info due to dwindling prices in a hope to rekindle mining interest.


----------



## RockThePylon

Or maybe LAPSUS$ found a buyer for the data they stole back in the February hack.


----------



## xmanrigger

Oh my. My post was deleted?


----------



## saphire

Mining is not profitable for now. And seems all the graphic card prices are dumping.


----------

